# Eagle Rare 10yr Single Barrel Bourbon



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I picked this up for Thanksgiving just to try something different. Really I liked the way the bottle looked (I know). But it being a single barrel I figured I would give it a shot. Norm I drink Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek on the rocks. So anyway I get ready to light up a cigar so I pour me some over ice and let me tell you this stuff was just awesome. So when I get back home from out of town I start trying to find out about it, it is a small batch bourbon made by Buffalo Trace and come to find out its not so easy to find. Only one Spec's in Houston has it! So I'm going by the little place I found it and getting another bottle, mind you I really don't drink at home, it may last me a couple years! If you like bourbon and see this out there get it.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like good stuff. I am a huge bourbon fan so any new varieties are always great to try. Wonder if Eagles fly this far North?


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a huge bourbon fan - I will have to check this one out. Thanks Frank!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Frank, for the tip. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for this one. Gotta love the Bourbon!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ok I picked this up for Thanksgiving just to try something different. Really I liked the way the bottle looked (I know). But it being a single barrel I figured I would give it a shot. Norm I drink Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek on the rocks. So anyway I get ready to light up a cigar so I pour me some over ice and let me tell you this stuff was just awesome. So when I get back home from out of town I start trying to find out about it, it is a small batch bourbon made by Buffalo Trace and come to find out its not so easy to find. Only one Spec's in Houston has it! So I'm going by the little place I found it and getting another bottle, mind you I really don't drink at home, it may last me a couple years! If you like bourbon and see this out there get it.


Glad you discovered this great bourbon and that you found a bottle. Like you, I enjoy a good single barrel bourbon. (I am a big fan of Knob Creek, straight.) I don't know anything about bourbon, but the Eagle Rare strikes me as being just a little dryer and noticeably woodier than the Knob Creek. It has a nice oak flavor and is very smoooooooth. It goes down easy and warms you right up! Good call!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sometime this week I'm going to post a picture of the bottle I have, that should help you find it if you are looking for it. So stay tuned. And by the way I paid $30 for it.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah...

I found this today at one of my local shops. Cost me right at around $35 for a 750ml. I'm looking forward to breaking it open and finally giving it a try.

Thanks, again, for the tip.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I found this today at one of my local shops. Cost me right at around $35 for a 750ml. I'm looking forward to breaking it open and finally giving it a try.
> 
> Thanks, again, for the tip.


Very nice pickup. You guys are big city folk and pay them hifalutin prices. It is more like $25 around here in Iowa. If I'm ever headed your way for a herf, remind me to pick you up a few.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

if i stay on this site i'm going to need cigar and alcohol anonymous:sweat::biggrin:i'll give this a try thx


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Eagle Rare Single Barrel is a great bourbon, I also suggest checking out Four Roses single barrel is you can get your hands on it. It's pretty hard to get outside of KY and I think NY, but from what I hear they are increasing their distribution.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought the Eagle Rare was a little light for me.. Very smooth though and the aroma was very very nice.. I am going for the Four Roses single barrel for the taste alone..


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I finally picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 Year. It is a very nice bourbon.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm thristy!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I'm thristy!


I'll drink to that - I'm enjoying some Eagle Rare right now.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

The bottle is almost gone.. It is one of my favs..

Try it, you'll like it..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

its a great drink


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Eagle Rare is a favorite of mine. I don't drink bourbon often (enough), but I have found Eagle Rare to be among the most enjoyable that I have tried. I think there was a thread here a while back about it.

Last year on the Cigar Crawl Buffalo Trace was a sponsor and sent me a HUGE bottle of Eagle Rare among other things. We put a hurtin' on that before noon! I'm trying to get them on board again this year. The Buffalo Trace distillery makes a lot of different bourbons of various character.

~Rob


----------

